# Why Bremont Hate



## DadofFour

I have recently ordered my first Bremont, a white S300. I spent a lot of time looking and researching watches. I tried on a Tudor BB58 and wasn’t blown away. Honestly I couldn’t get over the case, just felt huge and silver from the side. I tried an Omega Seamaster Quartz and it was fine, felt just a little bigger than I wanted, a Longines HC, the crown felt really big. I am admittedly newer to watches. My other two are a quartz silver faced aqua racer, which I love for its ability to take a beating and keep ticking and an Oris Heritage 65 diver which I also appreciate for its simple look and slim side profile. I really like the Bremont S300/301. They seem simple and straightforward, have some fun interesting contrast with case and crown, but most reviews I read just trash them. Curious on other individuals impression with them, S300 in particular.


----------



## smithj

I don’t have an S300, so I can’t comment on that model specifically. I do, however, have an Alt1-C and it is a fantastic watch. I know Bremont has gotten some knocks for the lack of heritage as well as not having a truly in-house movement, but I think a lot of the criticism is overblown. I got a fantastic deal on my Alt1-C when o bought it new from an AD. Frankly, for the price I paid I think it is a phenomenal value. The finishing on the watch is amazing, and the hardened case is really fantastic. I really love the watch, and I would definitely recommend checking out the brand.


----------



## M.I.

I've had this one for a few months now and it's awesome. Very solid timepiece.


----------



## bounce

I have had my s500 for a year now & I love it, it is every bit as well made as all the other watches that I own & come to that the Submariner that I recently sold.

There are a lot of people that hate Bremont because they are a relatively new company & people feel that there prices are set too high, but when you look at the quality you are getting you can see why.
A lot of the haters have never even seen a Bremont in real life or even handled one, so I tend to ignore a lot of the negative comments & just feel happy that I own a top quality watch for what I feel is a very good price.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> I have had my s500 for a year now & I love it, it is every bit as well made as all the other watches that I own & come to that the Submariner that I recently sold.
> 
> There are a lot of people that hate Bremont because they are a relatively new company & people feel that there prices are set too high, but when you look at the quality you are getting you can see why.
> A lot of the haters have never even seen a Bremont in real life or even handled one, so I tend to ignore a lot of the negative comments & just feel happy that I own a top quality watch for what I feel is a very good price.
> View attachment 15901966


Nicely put @bounce.
Most of the hatred I've seen for Bremont has been on just one watch site, so the quick remedy there was to sign out.
The watches are great, they're mostly different and the customer service is second to none


----------



## Bonzodog

Prices tend to be a little on the high side but discounts can be had.As with most things it’s courses for horses, I don’t pay much attention to nay sayers.I like my Bremonts and would happily buy another.


----------



## bounce

DadofFour said:


> I have recently ordered my first Bremont, a white S300. I spent a lot of time looking and researching watches. I tried on a Tudor BB58 and wasn't blown away. Honestly I couldn't get over the case, just felt huge and silver from the side. I tried an Omega Seamaster Quartz and it was fine, felt just a little bigger than I wanted, a Longines HC, the crown felt really big. I am admittedly newer to watches. My other two are a quartz silver faced aqua racer, which I love for its ability to take a beating and keep ticking and an Oris Heritage 65 diver which I also appreciate for its simple look and slim side profile. I really like the Bremont S300/301. They seem simple and straightforward, have some fun interesting contrast with case and crown, but most reviews I read just trash them. Curious on other individuals impression with them, S300 in particular.


Don't forget pics when you receive it.


----------



## Reverend123!

I currently own three Bremont watches and am wearing a U2 as I type this. My personal opinion is that they are very underrated by people who only buy what marketing has convinced them is the watch they must have. Think outside the Role, Omega and Tudor box.


----------



## Jhchr2

From my understanding Bremont was doing great, and then had a huge controversy over the release of the bwc/01 movement on whether they lied about the movement being "in-house."









The Real Story Behind The Bremont Wright Flyer In-House Made BWC/01 "London" Watch Movement | aBlogtoWatch


A few days ago, Bremont admittedly botched the launch of what is an exciting new product for them - the Wright Flyer. We spoke with Nick English, the founder of Bremont, to find out what went wrong...



www.ablogtowatch.com





Personally, I like their designs and wouldn't rule them out as a future purchase.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-Steven-G

If Bremont were 150 years old and as Swiss/french as their name suggests I reckon they would get a hell of a lot of love.

I like ‘em.


----------



## Ayreonaut

Because Bremont Overpriced


----------



## bounce

Ayreonaut said:


> Because Bremont Overpriced


Overpriced compared to what? What makes something overpriced? 
I think Rolex are overpriced even at retail & I have owned a No of different models.
I am sure this statement must be a personal opinion on what is overpriced, have you held an Omega/Breitling in one hand & a Bremont in the other hand & compared them. Trust me there is not a lot to differentiate them in terms of quality.
There are a lot of manufacturers that do not make there own movements, does this make them overpriced?
I think Range Rovers are overpriced, but then that is just my opinion as a lot of people buy them, so it would seem a lot of people see them as good value. 
Just my view on value.


----------



## AnonPi

Jhchr2 said:


> From my understanding Bremont was doing great, and then had a huge controversy over the release of the bwc/01 movement on whether they lied about the movement being "in-house."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Real Story Behind The Bremont Wright Flyer In-House Made BWC/01 "London" Watch Movement | aBlogtoWatch
> 
> 
> A few days ago, Bremont admittedly botched the launch of what is an exciting new product for them - the Wright Flyer. We spoke with Nick English, the founder of Bremont, to find out what went wrong...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ablogtowatch.com


I think that was in large part just an excuse to bash them some more. It's not like they are the first watchmaker to refer to a movement sourced from outside as "in house" because it was customized for them. If they were, as the post below yours suggests, "150 years old and as Swiss/french as their name suggests," it's very likely no one would have made such a big stink about it.

Frankly, I've come to the conclusion that "heritage" is mostly nonsense. Either a company is making good/great watches today or not, and that's all that really matters. Should we care that some company had great watches in the '60s, or the 1890s? Not if they don't today, unless you are only interested in those older watches. Should we care if they put out some less than stellar watches a couple or more decades ago? Not if they are making great watches today. Does it matter if a company's existence or ownership was interrupted or changed? No, it only matters what watches they are currently making.


----------



## Ayreonaut

bounce said:


> Overpriced compared to what? What makes something overpriced?


The title of the thread is overstated "Why Bremont Hate"

Not too many people actually_ hate_ Bremont. Many have read their marketing schtick in the past and found it to be silly, but perhaps no sillier than many other new brands that try to invent a heritage story.

But the thing that many people find _distasteful_, is that while they make very nicely designed watches, the MSRP seems _ridiculous_ to most of us. I personally am not offended, nor do I hate Bremont. I like their watches (on screen) ... but I've never bought one.

Is Bremont the _only_ brand that is overpriced? Not at all.


----------



## Jhchr2

AnonPi said:


> I think that was in large part just an excuse to bash them some more. It's not like they are the first watchmaker to refer to a movement sourced from outside as "in house" because it was customized for them. If they were, as the post below yours suggests, "150 years old and as Swiss/french as their name suggests," it's very likely no one would have made such a big stink about it.
> 
> Frankly, I've come to the conclusion that "heritage" is mostly nonsense. Either a company is making good/great watches today or not, and that's all that really matters. Should we care that some company had great watches in the '60s, or the 1890s? Not if they don't today, unless you are only interested in those older watches. Should we care if they put out some less than stellar watches a couple or more decades ago? Not if they are making great watches today. Does it matter if a company's existence or ownership was interrupted or changed? No, it only matters what watches they are currently making.


There are people that have negative things to say about every brand out there. I think the fact that Bremont is less than 20 years old and is where it is today says they are definitely doing something right.

In regards to the "in house" movement controversy, I got the feeling what they did was pretty egregious. A lot of companies push the boundaries and use unique language just to call something "in house." I can't recall another company getting the same level backlash.


----------



## BerutoSenpai

Well there are a lot of haters for no reason. Bremont, Hublot, Franck Muller, U-Boat, etc. Just ignore them sheep. As long as you’re happy with the watch and think it’s worth it then it’s all that matters.


----------



## Dom216

I have two, I think they look much better in the flesh when being worn than in photos. I also have an Omega SM 300 and have not worn it once since getting my first Bremont almost 2 years ago. The trip tick cases are unique and quite different to any other dive watches and this is what I like most about them. In my opinion the build quality matches that of my Omega if not betters it. I have worn the black one daily for almost 2 years now and it has no marks whatsoever, I can't say the same for the Omega.

Value is subjective, personally I think the pricing is in line with other brands of similar spec and quality.

At the end of the day if you like it that is all that matters, I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## Turpinr

Ayreonaut said:


> The title of the thread is overstated "Why Bremont Hate"
> 
> Not too many people actually_ hate_ Bremont. Many have read their marketing schtick in the past and found it to be silly, but perhaps no sillier than many other new brands that try to invent a heritage story.
> 
> But the thing that many people find _distasteful_, is that while they make very nicely designed watches, the MSRP seems _ridiculous_ to most of us. I personally am not offended, nor do I hate Bremont. I like their watches (on screen) ... but I've never bought one.
> 
> Is Bremont the _only_ brand that is overpriced? Not at all.


TZUK is full of hatred for Bremont.








Here are my 2


----------



## bounce

Ayreonaut said:


> The title of the thread is overstated "Why Bremont Hate"
> 
> But the thing that many people find _distasteful_, is that while they make very nicely designed watches, the MSRP seems _ridiculous_ to most of us.


Ah, but that was my question why do you think they are overpriced?

You are getting a top quality watch, with extras like hardened case, anti shock absorption, anti magnetic shielding & fine tuning/decorating the movement.

Lets look at the Rolex Submariner, I have owned 2 & they are great watches, but forget the hype. They are 304 st/steel, no shielding & the movement is a standard undecorated 3135 that is also in the Datejust etc, but it is selling for more than retail because people see it as value for money, is it really though, is it any better than Bremont or Omega.

I personally don't think so, but here we have the answer to our question a lot of people do, hence the price. Now surely a lot of that is excellent marketing?

Can I ask why you personally feel they are overpriced, as you say you have only seen them on screen & not handled one.

Trust me when I say they are very good value for money, especially I you can get one at a discount, plus their customer services are second to none.

Go on treat yourself, you won't regret it.  🍻


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> TZUK is full of hatred for Bremont.
> View attachment 15902628
> 
> Here are my 2
> View attachment 15902629


Two great pics Larry, thanks.
We should all go over to TZUK en mass & educate them.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Two great pics Larry, thanks.
> We should all go over to TZUK en mass & educate them.


For some reason it's easier to take a good photo of the blue dialled S300 than the Lancaster !?!?
As for TZUK, I'll leave them to it 😁


----------



## bounce

I love this watch.


----------



## AnonPi

Dom216 said:


> I have two, I think they look much better in the flesh when being worn than in photos. I also have an Omega SM 300 and have not worn it once since getting my first Bremont almost 2 years ago. The trip tick cases are unique and quite different to any other dive watches and this is what I like most about them. In my opinion the build quality matches that of my Omega if not betters it. I have worn the black one daily for almost 2 years now and it has no marks whatsoever, I can't say the same for the Omega.
> 
> Value is subjective, personally I think the pricing is in line with other brands of similar spec and quality.
> 
> At the end of the day if you like it that is all that matters, I don't think you will be disappointed.
> 
> View attachment 15902613


There's like a 45 second time difference on your watches! How do you sleep at night?!


----------



## swissra

I think the supermarine is a great diver.


----------



## DadofFour

Ayreonaut said:


> The title of the thread is overstated "Why Bremont Hate"
> 
> Not too many people actually_ hate_ Bremont. Many have read their marketing schtick in the past and found it to be silly, but perhaps no sillier than many other new brands that try to invent a heritage story.
> 
> But the thing that many people find _distasteful_, is that while they make very nicely designed watches, the MSRP seems _ridiculous_ to most of us. I personally am not offended, nor do I hate Bremont. I like their watches (on screen) ... but I've never bought one.
> 
> Is Bremont the _only_ brand that is overpriced? Not at all.


Yeah my title may have been broad. I was just asking a general question in regards to some thread posts I had seen on a few different sites in regard to the S300/301 series. Most people made a lot of comments on "overpriced, ugly, etc" and I was just curious. My limited newness to watches had me question why. I tried on BB58 and was very unimpressed and that watch gets a lot of love. The used quartz Omega SM I tried on was 2000 dollars and that felt "overpriced" to me. I understand the desire for "in-house" movement, but I personally like the uniqueness of the Bremont casing more than the Tudor casing because I can visualize it. Most of the pricing for watches is somewhat overpriced, I just felt I was reading a lot of negative comments on the Bremont and was curious why.


----------



## Turpinr

DadofFour said:


> Yeah my title may have been broad. I was just asking a general question in regards to some thread posts I had seen on a few different sites in regard to the S300/301 series. Most people made a lot of comments on "overpriced, ugly, etc" and I was just curious. My limited newness to watches had me question why. I tried on BB58 and was very unimpressed and that watch gets a lot of love. The used quartz Omega SM I tried on was 2000 dollars and that felt "overpriced" to me. I understand the desire for "in-house" movement, but I personally like the uniqueness of the Bremont casing more than the Tudor casing because I can visualize it. Most of the pricing for watches is somewhat overpriced, I just felt I was reading a lot of negative comments on the Bremont and was curious why.


As an S300 owner i may be a bit biased but I don't think calling one ugly is a viable criticism.
I bought the blue version because I have a BB58 and the black looked to similar.
The 58 is beautiful imo but not an everyday watch like the 300 or Alt1-p2 so at the moment the Bremonts get a lot more wrist time.
As for being overpriced if you're the average person on the street anything over £100 would be considered overpriced if you're not a WiS.


----------



## Mike123456

1. If you have the funds to buy a watch
And
2. The watch looks good to you
And
3. The watch makes you feel good when wearing it

Then it doesn't matter what anyone else thinks (unless it's a Rolex - joke  ).

Wear it, enjoy it!

M

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmbob

People do seem to like sticking the boot into Bremont.
I've just purchased my first and I love it. It's built superbly. I do think they're a watch that need to be seen in the steel to appreciate, as is the same with many watches I suppose. I'm also happy to be supporting a British brand, even though I'm not particularly patriotic.


----------



## bounce

jimmbob said:


> People do seem to like sticking the boot into Bremont.
> I've just purchased my first and I love it. It's built superbly. I do think they're a watch that need to be seen in the steel to appreciate, as is the same with many watches I suppose. I'm also happy to be supporting a British brand, even though I'm not particularly patriotic.
> 
> View attachment 15904219


It looks great congratulations.


----------



## gregmech26

M.I. said:


> I've had this one for a few months now and it's awesome. Very solid timepiece.
> View attachment 15901775
> View attachment 15901779


Nice blue contrasting the tan.


----------



## M.I.

gregmech26 said:


> Nice blue contrasting the tan.











I have worn this every day since I got new straps for it. The blue is probably my favorite one out of the three.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

Every brand has haters. Every. Single. One.

I know some people find Bremont's branding and pricing irritating, although I think the English brothers have grafted their backsides off to get the brand where it is. I wandered up to Giles at a townhouse event to say hello and he was charming. They genuinely love watches. And you won't find Grey Market Bremonts.

I own a pre-owned MBIII, which I bought here on WUS. With a week left on the warranty, I noticed a slight discolouration on the barrel and sent it back to see if they'd repair it. The customer service was excellent from the moment I emailed them, despite me not being the original owner. They immediately replaced the barrel and sent the watch back speedily via special delivery. The watch came back as good as new; I couldn't fault anything. I'm not going to name names, but it was miles away from my experience with other luxury brands from the Alps.

Not all of their designs are quite my thing, but enough of them are. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another.

Like I say, Haters gonna hate.


----------



## DadofFour

Finally got my new watch


----------



## bounce

DadofFour said:


> Finally got my new watch
> View attachment 15919906


Absolutely stunning, great choice, congratulations.


----------



## Almanist

bounce said:


> I love this watch.
> View attachment 15902660


Wow. That's beautiful. I can't figure out why Bremont doesn't get the recognition it deserves either. They are beautifully made watches. How do you like yours so far?


----------



## rguimaraes

Almanist said:


> Wow. That's beautiful. I can't figure out why Bremont doesn't get the recognition it deserves either. They are beautifully made watches. How do you like yours so far?


Let me offer my take on the hate issue.

I think fundamentally, this hobby attracts snobs, who care (or seem to care) about heritage and tradition. However, many snobs are also hypocritical. IG and social media catapulted the snobbery by adding the "flex", and its more discreet cousin the "humble brag". All of these factors and trends have several ramifications as I lay out below.

1. The in-house issue. The same "collectors" that will complain about B not having an in-house movements praise the Z Daytona, or have Pateks w Lemania movements (w all know they are highly decorated, but they are not in-house), or modern Tudor w Kenissi movements. Or live VC even as it never produced in-house mvts for centuries (until recently). Or brands that mention "manufacture" movements (Breitling, Tudor, Norquain, etc) that are what? In-house? We all know that movements are manufacture-d!...sorry, this one cracks me up. There are more examples of this. The inhouse fad is 10 years old. B hurt themselves w their self inflicted in-house fiasco, but it doesn't take away from the quality or looks of what they are producing - more below. And it's been a while, so let's see if they can make it up. Also, to beat on another dead horse: a watch is more than its movement. And don't forget to ask: how many companies show their manufacturing processes on IG? How many disclose what they produce and what is outsourced? B is making big investments and making progress here, in less than 20 years. Sounds amazing to me.

2. The marketing issue (think about the snobbery and hypocrisy again here). B has a consistent, aggressive, and in my view "fresh" marketing approach. They need to make themselves known and there's nothing wrong w that. I like their connections to the military, their ambassadors, etc. again some snobs shun them for that, but go "Gaga" for other brands showcasing Gaga and Beckham out there. Or some jazz musician that I don't connect with, or some Olympian in a sport that I have never watched or care about. Again, double standards doesn't even being to describe this problem...I like the comparison with the baby Rolex brand, because they are one of the darlings and I find that their marketing is a tacky. But I don't hear any criticism of their marketing and their new bezel color is all the rage (good for them). I would still buy their watches if I liked them enough.

3. The LE issue. I find B's LEs interesting and refreshing. For full disclosure, I am attracted to artifacts and like their approach of adding bits of things to their watches. It is a matter of taste. At the same time, I find it a bit hypocritical when one criticizes B LEs and turns around and praises a green bezel on a beaten to death design, or a cartoon/comic on the dial or back of a watch. But again, if it is a darling brand, it's no problem for the crowd. In the end, it's open season for double standards, and no one seems to care. I can only imagine if B had snoopy or a new green bezel on the S301, and called it the S401 LE. The same folks who praise O or T would be going ballistic, and shouting "it's just a new color" etc. Here I just say, whatever. I praise B for being original and thoughtful in their designs, especially the LEs

4. The price issue. That's a big one for me. I wished their prices were 10-20 percent lower. I suspect it would make them so much more competitive. Imagine the S301 at 2,990 USD retail. At the same time, they must know what they're doing. As for B depreciation, I'd just ask you to visit Joma: check out Brei, Om, and non BB Ts. They generally tank and are widely available (much more so than B, also bc they produce more). Many more examples are available - pick a brand and let's go shopping. I can get far bigger discounts from ADs on "established" Swiss brands than on B. Again, I wished they would lower their price gradually with updates and new collections and tighten their distribution. The armed forces collection is a step in the right direction. Hopefully they will play more in the low 3k usd range. But they need to balance against brand positioning (again, they must know what they're are doing, but there's room for improvement).

5 The product and the brand. I like their products, and love the fact that the brand wants to manufacture some (most?) watch parts. They are investing in this area and seem to be making progress. I'm no armchair businessman, so I'd just say I like what I have seen and heard about it. Also, the brand has invested in apprenticeships and employs people in manufacturing in the UK. That's no small feat if you started from scratch in a country without a network of existing suppliers etc. I value that and the brand value is higher (in my opinion) for that reason. I wonder how much that will change when the new in-house movement is out (I suspect the haters masquerading as "connoisseurs" will find reasons to hate). Finally, I love how their watches look. And I know it is a matter of tastes and aesthetic sensibilities. Few pieces I have give me as much satisfaction as my Bremonts. Maybe in the end that's all one needs to justify hobbies such as this one.


----------



## Turpinr

rguimaraes said:


> Let me offer my take on the hate issue.
> 
> I think fundamentally, this hobby attracts snobs, who care (or seem to care) about heritage and tradition. However, many snobs are also hypocritical. IG and social media catapulted the snobbery by adding the "flex", and its more discreet cousin the "humble brag". All of these factors and trends have several ramifications as I lay out below.
> 
> 1. The in-house issue. The same "collectors" that will complain about B not having an in-house movements praise the Z Daytona, or have Pateks w Lemania movements (w all know they are highly decorated, but they are not in-house), or modern Tudor w Kenissi movements. Or live VC even as it never produced in-house mvts for centuries (until recently). Or brands that mention "manufacture" movements (Breitling, Tudor, Norquain, etc) that are what? In-house? We all know that movements are manufacture-d!...sorry, this one cracks me up. There are more examples of this. The inhouse fad is 10 years old. B hurt themselves w their self inflicted in-house fiasco, but it doesn't take away from the quality or looks of what they are producing - more below. And it's been a while, so let's see if they can make it up. Also, to beat on another dead horse: a watch is more than its movement. And don't forget to ask: how many companies show their manufacturing processes on IG? How many disclose what they produce and what is outsourced? B is making big investments and making progress here, in less than 20 years. Sounds amazing to me.
> 
> 2. The marketing issue (think about the snobbery and hypocrisy again here). B has a consistent, aggressive, and in my view "fresh" marketing approach. They need to make themselves known and there's nothing wrong w that. I like their connections to the military, their ambassadors, etc. again some snobs shun them for that, but go "Gaga" for other brands showcasing Gaga and Beckham out there. Or some jazz musician that I don't connect with, or some Olympian in a sport that I have never watched or care about. Again, double standards doesn't even being to describe this problem...I like the comparison with the baby Rolex brand, because they are one of the darlings and I find that their marketing is a tacky. But I don't hear any criticism of their marketing and their new bezel color is all the rage (good for them). I would still buy their watches if I liked them enough.
> 
> 3. The LE issue. I find B's LEs interesting and refreshing. For full disclosure, I am attracted to artifacts and like their approach of adding bits of things to their watches. It is a matter of taste. At the same time, I find it a bit hypocritical when one criticizes B LEs and turns around and praises a green bezel on a beaten to death design, or a cartoon/comic on the dial or back of a watch. But again, if it is a darling brand, it's no problem for the crowd. In the end, it's open season for double standards, and no one seems to care. I can only imagine if B had snoopy or a new green bezel on the S301, and called it the S401 LE. The same folks who praise O or T would be going ballistic, and shouting "it's just a new color" etc. Here I just say, whatever. I praise B for being original and thoughtful in their designs, especially the LEs
> 
> 4. The price issue. That's a big one for me. I wished their prices were 10-20 percent lower. I suspect it would make them so much more competitive. Imagine the S301 at 2,990 USD retail. At the same time, they must know what they're doing. As for B depreciation, I'd just ask you to visit Joma: check out Brei, Om, and non BB Ts. They generally tank and are widely available (much more so than B, also bc they produce more). Many more examples are available - pick a brand and let's go shopping. I can get far bigger discounts from ADs on "established" Swiss brands than on B. Again, I wished they would lower their price gradually with updates and new collections and tighten their distribution. The armed forces collection is a step in the right direction. Hopefully they will play more in the low 3k usd range. But they need to balance against brand positioning (again, they must know what they're are doing, but there's room for improvement).
> 
> 5 The product and the brand. I like their products, and love the fact that the brand wants to manufacture some (most?) watch parts. They are investing in this area and seem to be making progress. I'm no armchair businessman, so I'd just say I like what I have seen and heard about it. Also, the brand has invested in apprenticeships and employs people in manufacturing in the UK. That's no small feat if you started from scratch in a country without a network of existing suppliers etc. I value that and the brand value is higher (in my opinion) for that reason. I wonder how much that will change when the new in-house movement is out (I suspect the haters masquerading as "connoisseurs" will find reasons to hate). Finally, I love how their watches look. And I know it is a matter of tastes and aesthetic sensibilities. Few pieces I have give me as much satisfaction as my Bremonts. Maybe in the end that's all one needs to justify hobbies such as this one.


"Also, the brand has invested in apprenticeships and employs people in manufacturing in the UK"

I'm glad you mentioned that, as a former engineering apprentice myself, it did resonate with me.
An interesting post I agree with all you've said.?


----------



## rguimaraes

Turpinr said:


> "Also, the brand has invested in apprenticeships and employs people in manufacturing in the UK"
> 
> I'm glad you mentioned that, as a former engineering apprentice myself, it did resonate with me.
> An interesting post I agree with all you've said.?


Thanks 
I'm an economist and work in an office environment w computers in the "knowledge" economy. But let's not forget the importance of manufacturing, even if it's watches.
Cheers.


----------



## bounce

rguimaraes said:


> Let me offer my take on the hate issue.
> 
> I think fundamentally, this hobby attracts snobs, who care (or seem to care) about heritage and tradition. However, many snobs are also hypocritical. IG and social media catapulted the snobbery by adding the "flex", and its more discreet cousin the "humble brag". All of these factors and trends have several ramifications as I lay out below.
> 
> 1. The in-house issue. The same "collectors" that will complain about B not having an in-house movements praise the Z Daytona, or have Pateks w Lemania movements (w all know they are highly decorated, but they are not in-house), or modern Tudor w Kenissi movements. Or live VC even as it never produced in-house mvts for centuries (until recently). Or brands that mention "manufacture" movements (Breitling, Tudor, Norquain, etc) that are what? In-house? We all know that movements are manufacture-d!...sorry, this one cracks me up. There are more examples of this. The inhouse fad is 10 years old. B hurt themselves w their self inflicted in-house fiasco, but it doesn't take away from the quality or looks of what they are producing - more below. And it's been a while, so let's see if they can make it up. Also, to beat on another dead horse: a watch is more than its movement. And don't forget to ask: how many companies show their manufacturing processes on IG? How many disclose what they produce and what is outsourced? B is making big investments and making progress here, in less than 20 years. Sounds amazing to me.
> 
> 2. The marketing issue (think about the snobbery and hypocrisy again here). B has a consistent, aggressive, and in my view "fresh" marketing approach. They need to make themselves known and there's nothing wrong w that. I like their connections to the military, their ambassadors, etc. again some snobs shun them for that, but go "Gaga" for other brands showcasing Gaga and Beckham out there. Or some jazz musician that I don't connect with, or some Olympian in a sport that I have never watched or care about. Again, double standards doesn't even being to describe this problem...I like the comparison with the baby Rolex brand, because they are one of the darlings and I find that their marketing is a tacky. But I don't hear any criticism of their marketing and their new bezel color is all the rage (good for them). I would still buy their watches if I liked them enough.
> 
> 3. The LE issue. I find B's LEs interesting and refreshing. For full disclosure, I am attracted to artifacts and like their approach of adding bits of things to their watches. It is a matter of taste. At the same time, I find it a bit hypocritical when one criticizes B LEs and turns around and praises a green bezel on a beaten to death design, or a cartoon/comic on the dial or back of a watch. But again, if it is a darling brand, it's no problem for the crowd. In the end, it's open season for double standards, and no one seems to care. I can only imagine if B had snoopy or a new green bezel on the S301, and called it the S401 LE. The same folks who praise O or T would be going ballistic, and shouting "it's just a new color" etc. Here I just say, whatever. I praise B for being original and thoughtful in their designs, especially the LEs
> 
> 4. The price issue. That's a big one for me. I wished their prices were 10-20 percent lower. I suspect it would make them so much more competitive. Imagine the S301 at 2,990 USD retail. At the same time, they must know what they're doing. As for B depreciation, I'd just ask you to visit Joma: check out Brei, Om, and non BB Ts. They generally tank and are widely available (much more so than B, also bc they produce more). Many more examples are available - pick a brand and let's go shopping. I can get far bigger discounts from ADs on "established" Swiss brands than on B. Again, I wished they would lower their price gradually with updates and new collections and tighten their distribution. The armed forces collection is a step in the right direction. Hopefully they will play more in the low 3k usd range. But they need to balance against brand positioning (again, they must know what they're are doing, but there's room for improvement).
> 
> 5 The product and the brand. I like their products, and love the fact that the brand wants to manufacture some (most?) watch parts. They are investing in this area and seem to be making progress. I'm no armchair businessman, so I'd just say I like what I have seen and heard about it. Also, the brand has invested in apprenticeships and employs people in manufacturing in the UK. That's no small feat if you started from scratch in a country without a network of existing suppliers etc. I value that and the brand value is higher (in my opinion) for that reason. I wonder how much that will change when the new in-house movement is out (I suspect the haters masquerading as "connoisseurs" will find reasons to hate). Finally, I love how their watches look. And I know it is a matter of tastes and aesthetic sensibilities. Few pieces I have give me as much satisfaction as my Bremonts. Maybe in the end that's all one needs to justify hobbies such as this one.


Very well put, I couldn't agree more with your answer.

There is so much hypocrisy out there in the watch world.

I also agree with you Larry it is great to see them investing in apprentices, myself being a former apprentice as well.

All we can do going forward is try to encourage as many people as possible to just try one on before running them down, they might be very surprised.


----------



## Bonzodog

I thinned my collection to those that can be repaired/serviced in the uk.The fact that Bremont have a Uk base is what drew me to the brand in the first place.I don’t place faith in naysayers,and as watch people it’s nice that we are different in our likes and dislikes.Buy what makes you happy ,sell what you don’t wear is my motto for what it’s worth.


----------



## 1165dvd

Most of those who chirp about Bremont have probably never owned one. I’ve owned four, and the latest is a month old MBII with the newer dial. The fit and finish is spectacular. As the previous commenter suggested, the price should come down 10 to 20%, but most buyers know that there’s negotiating to be done on price anyway, so that doesn’t rankle me too much. Few brands sell at their retail. 

And I may be in the minority, but I’m quite fine with a chronometer grade ETA in my Bremont. It’s been fast by about 3 seconds per day. Not too bad imo. Servicing will be cheap compared to my BB58 when the time comes. If Bremont invested in the tech that’s in an Omega the 8800/8900 movement, I could see the value of changing. But otherwise, it’s not a badge I’m interested in attaining for this watch. 

I think we all know that those who don’t particularly like Bremont ( for a myriad of reasons, some valid and some ridiculous ) will never be convinced nor appeased. Better to stop worrying about them and just enjoy the great watches that we own. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce

Bonzodog said:


> Buy what makes you happy ,sell what you don't wear is my motto for what it's worth.


My sentiments exactly, that's why I sold my Submariner as it was not being worn.


----------



## Bonzodog

bounce said:


> My sentiments exactly, that's why I sold my Submariner as it was not being worn.


Both my datejust and non date sub went on the block for the same reason.


----------



## bounce

Bonzodog said:


> Both my datejust and non date sub went on the block for the same reason.


I am afraid in my opinion there are better & more exciting watches out there than Rolex nowadays.
I have had quite a few over the years & the only one I really regret letting go was my Coke GMT II.
What I will say is my Tudor BB GMT has filled the void left by the GMT II.


----------



## Docrwm

Jhchr2 said:


> There are people that have negative things to say about every brand out there. I think the fact that Bremont is less than 20 years old and is where it is today says they are definitely doing something right.
> 
> In regards to the "in house" movement controversy, I got the feeling what they did was pretty egregious. A lot of companies push the boundaries and use unique language just to call something "in house." I can't recall another company getting the same level backlash.


I was around when all that happened. They got the level of "backlash" they did because their marketing was SO arrogant and SO obviously full-of-it and then they got caught. They're a start up brand with ZERO heritage that tried to manufacture heritage instead of just putting out killer watches. They also have priced themselves at the established level (or way above that) without the back up for it. I don't hate Bremont, I find them to be most of the things that I dislike about watch companies rolled into one place. Obviously, YMMV and I truly stand behind what my signature lines say - buy what you like, keep what you love, don't pay too much. If you do those things, don't let anyone tell you anything about your watches. Enjoy your watches and have a great day!


----------



## fish70

I have never seen a thread here titled "I hate Bremont" I don't hate Bremont but I hate "Why the Hate" titled threads when I think what the OP means is "Why don't more people love...." That said, I haven't seen a Bremont watch that I would like to own. They don't appeal to me visually and if I did find one I wouldn't spend more money on one than say a Longines Big Eye ($1800) which I find much more attractive than anything I've seen from Bremont.


----------



## bounce

Docrwm said:


> I was around when all that happened. They got the level of "backlash" they did because their marketing was SO arrogant and SO obviously full-of-it and then they got caught. They're a start up brand with ZERO heritage that tried to manufacture heritage instead of just putting out killer watches. They also have priced themselves at the established level (or way above that) without the back up for it. I don't hate Bremont, I find them to be most of the things that I dislike about watch companies rolled into one place. Obviously, YMMV and I truly stand behind what my signature lines say - buy what you like, keep what you love, don't pay too much. If you do those things, don't let anyone tell you anything about your watches. Enjoy your watches and have a great day!





fish70 said:


> I have never seen a thread here titled "I hate Bremont" I don't hate Bremont but I hate "Why the Hate" titled threads when I think what the OP means is "Why don't more people love...." That said, I haven't seen a Bremont watch that I would like to own. They don't appeal to me visually and if I did find one I wouldn't spend more money on one than say a Longines Big Eye ($1800) which I find much more attractive than anything I've seen from Bremont.


That is the beauty of watch ownership we are all different & like different styles & manufacturers, it wouldn't be good if we all liked the same. 

But what I can also say I don't hate any watch manufacturer, I prefer some to others mind you.

That is the what I really like about this forum, we can agree to disagree & still get along.🍻


----------



## miles2go

Best watch I ever owned. Bremont Solo. Have owned (and still own) Rolex, Omega, Pam, etc. The stock Bremont bands are unwearable. Complete crap. Otherwise, a great value. Daily wearer. Had Toshi make me a custom leather band. My favorite watch for sure.


----------



## miles2go




----------



## rguimaraes

Docrwm said:


> I was around when all that happened. They got the level of "backlash" they did because their marketing was SO arrogant and SO obviously full-of-it and then they got caught. They're a start up brand with ZERO heritage that tried to manufacture heritage instead of just putting out killer watches. They also have priced themselves at the established level (or way above that) without the back up for it. I don't hate Bremont, I find them to be most of the things that I dislike about watch companies rolled into one place. Obviously, YMMV and I truly stand behind what my signature lines say - buy what you like, keep what you love, don't pay too much. If you do those things, don't let anyone tell you anything about your watches. Enjoy your watches and have a great day!


We agree to disagree. I don't see a lot of things I don't like packed into one company (this one). In fact, I like them because they do things a little differently. For example, owners are approachable, attend meet ups, etc which other brands are now emulating. Likewise, when they left Baselworld and created their townhouse event, the "haters" piled up on them (can't afford, arrogant, etc). Now many brands or groups started their own events (before COVID).
Regarding the movement issue, I also "was around". I agree they made a mistake but I'm willing to give them a chance as a customer.

Regarding heritage, I value that they are a "start up" so "zero" (uppercase? Why?) heritage doesn't bother me. I find the brothers open about being a young brand (they say that all the time). I hope people don't believe a certain brand is still around since 1735, or another wasn't sold for scrap value in 1979 (check out those Navitimers still made by Sinn to this day and the story behind it). I guess there are different definitions of heritage. But I digress, as others have said people place different value on things and we can all debate or discuss facts and opinions. I personally value that Bremont is outside of Switzerland (and big groups), I value their "start up" approach to things, including the owners approachability, fresh and interesting designs, tough watches, and their investments in manufacturing and jobs/apprenticeships. Others prefer the heritage (whatever that means to you) and tradition of older brands (I hope they do the research!). Cheers.


----------



## Docrwm

rguimaraes said:


> We agree to disagree. I don't see a lot of things I don't like packed into one company (this one). In fact, I like them because they do things a little differently. For example, owners are approachable, attend meet ups, etc which other brands are now emulating. Likewise, when they left Baselworld and created their townhouse event, the "haters" piled up on them (can't afford, arrogant, etc). Now many brands or groups started their own events (before COVID).
> Regarding the movement issue, I also "was around". I agree they made a mistake but I'm willing to give them a chance as a customer.
> 
> Regarding heritage, I value that they are a "start up" so "zero" (uppercase? Why?) heritage doesn't bother me. I find the brothers open about being a young brand (they say that all the time). I hope people don't believe a certain brand is still around since 1735, or another wasn't sold for scrap value in 1979 (check out those Navitimers still made by Sinn to this day and the story behind it). I guess there are different definitions of heritage. But I digress, as others have said people place different value on things and we can all debate or discuss facts and opinions. I personally value that Bremont is outside of Switzerland (and big groups), I value their "start up" approach to things, including the owners approachability, fresh and interesting designs, tough watches, and their investments in manufacturing and jobs/apprenticeships. Others prefer the heritage (whatever that means to you) and tradition of older brands (I hope they do the research!). Cheers.


I guess we will. I don't know "the brothers" nor is it particularly relevant. What I do know is their "behavior" as a brand in the ad space and online. Not a fan at all. Glad you like "the brothers". But as I said, buy what you like, keep what you love, don't pay too much.


----------



## rguimaraes

Docrwm said:


> I guess we will. I don't know "the brothers" nor is it particularly relevant. What I do know is their "behavior" as a brand in the ad space and online. Not a fan at all. Glad you like "the brothers". But as I said, buy what you like, keep what you love, don't pay too much.


I like their ads and online presence. Met owners twice, they seem nice folks and fresh air for brand owners. Agree w your motto!


----------



## AnonPi

Docrwm said:


> They're a start up brand with ZERO heritage


"Heritage" is the most overrated "feature" in the watch industry.


----------



## rguimaraes

AnonPi said:


> "Heritage" is the most overrated "feature" in the watch industry.


I couldn't agree more. Also, to somehow think less of brand because they are new is like asking 20 yr olds to have 10 yrs of experience before hiring them. But to each his or her own. If that's what one values, I only say do the research because many brands make claims (regarding their heritage) that don't survive scrutiny.


----------



## fish70

I don't like fake heritage. If you don't have it don't claim it.


----------



## Speedy B

I just acquired my first Bremont, and expect to have it in hand this Friday. I got the S301/BK on leather, and comes nicely packaged with a leather watch roll. I haven't actually held one in my hand, but really like the look. That said, I have noticed people either love them or hate them. I am glad I didn't buy mine at full retail as it seems they take a hit when you first buy them. They're not going to be an investment piece, but still a great looking watch and compare to a Tudor BB58 nicely.


----------



## Speedy B

it seems many brands use "Heritage" to differentiate a style change to a specific model, ie. Breitling SuperOcean Heritage, or B&R BR3-92 Heritage, etc etc. It seems it usually has gilt hands and other vintage aspects to the design. I don't think the brands mean it as they have a heritage.. just saying


----------



## rguimaraes

Speedy B said:


> I just acquired my first Bremont, and expect to have it in hand this Friday. I got the S301/BK on leather, and comes nicely packaged with a leather watch roll. I haven't actually held one in my hand, but really like the look. That said, I have noticed people either love them or hate them. I am glad I didn't buy mine at full retail as it seems they take a hit when you first buy them. They're not going to be an investment piece, but still a great looking watch and compare to a Tudor BB58 nicely.


Congrats. The S301 is one of the nicest Bs in my opinion. While I like their 43mm case, the 40mm is super comfy, and still has some presence. I sold my T BB but will not sell my S301. Cheers.


----------



## bounce

Speedy B said:


> I just acquired my first Bremont, and expect to have it in hand this Friday. I got the S301/BK on leather, and comes nicely packaged with a leather watch roll. I haven't actually held one in my hand, but really like the look. That said, I have noticed people either love them or hate them. I am glad I didn't buy mine at full retail as it seems they take a hit when you first buy them. They're not going to be an investment piece, but still a great looking watch and compare to a Tudor BB58 nicely.


Great choice, it certainly is a nice looking watch, I look forward to seeing the pics, enjoy.


----------



## DadofFour

Congrats I love the look of the S301, I have the white s300 and have really enjoyed it. I read that Bremont is getting a new movement that will have 65hr power reserve, I will be curious which watches get the new movement. Enjoy your new watch.


----------



## Speedy B

DadofFour said:


> Congrats I love the look of the S301, I have the white s300 and have really enjoyed it. I read that Bremont is getting a new movement that will have 65hr power reserve, I will be curious which watches get the new movement. Enjoy your new watch.


Thanks. I should have it Friday. Can’t wait. I wish the s301 had better than 38 hr power reserve but other than that I love the look. 65 hr would have been great though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr

Speedy B said:


> Thanks. I should have it Friday. Can’t wait. I wish the s301 had better than 38 hr power reserve but other than that I love the look. 65 hr would have been great though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got the S300 and never give the 38 hour reserve a second thought.
My BB58 has twice the reserve and that doesn't matter either


----------



## EllisMcPickle

I don't know why other people dislike them. I dislike them like I would any other company that has no history and prices their pieces super high. Their watches also all look fat and chunky. I really don't see the appear of these. But hate might be a strong word. There are plenty of ugly watches out there to get hung up on these.


----------



## Speedy B

DadofFour said:


> Congrats I love the look of the S301, I have the white s300 and have really enjoyed it. I read that Bremont is getting a new movement that will have 65hr power reserve, I will be curious which watches get the new movement. Enjoy your new watch.


Picked her up today!! 40MM is perfect and it's very comfortable.


----------



## Ayreonaut

Bremont is now charging $16,995 for a steel three hander with big date and power reserve, called the Latitude that isn't even a GMT.


----------



## AnonPi

Ayreonaut said:


> Bremont is now charging $16,995 for a steel three hander with big date and power reserve, called the Latitude that isn't even a GMT.


It's a limited edition and the first watch using their new ENG300 movement. The price, while certainly on the high end, is not wildly out of line with industry norms for similar circumstances. I don't doubt that they will sell them all.


----------



## Turpinr

Speedy B said:


> Picked her up today!! 40MM is perfect and it's very comfortable.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16193359


I prefer the black to the blue but already have a BB58.
Looks stunning ❤


----------



## DadofFour

Speedy B said:


> Picked her up today!! 40MM is perfect and it's very comfortable.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16193359


I love the matte black look of that watch on the dial and bezel. It really makes me want to own the black along with my white😬


----------



## Speedy B

DadofFour said:


> I love the matte black look of that watch on the dial and bezel. It really makes me want to own the black along with my white


Thanks. I really like it as well. The brown leather strap accentuates it as well. 

Honestly I got this without knowing a lot about Bremont but the quality is great. I’ve owned Tudors, Omega, Sinn, Panerai and Cartier. It’s on par imo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DadofFour

Speedy B said:


> Thanks. I really like it as well. The brown leather strap accentuates it as well.
> 
> Honestly I got this without knowing a lot about Bremont but the quality is great. I’ve owned Tudors, Omega, Sinn, Panerai and Cartier. It’s on par imo.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought mine sight unseen. I had never seen one in person and really stepped out on a ledge to buy it. I chose it over some other brands as my first ever “more expensive” watch purchase. I have been really thrilled with it. I ordered a leather strap I am waiting for to put on it. I put it on a tropic strap this summer and it was great. I only have one small complaint with it and that is the painted indices on the dial. I wish they were applied, most of us wear desk divers but the lume at night is very poor IMO.


----------



## Atlwatchnerd

Saw a video on the crown and caliber YouTube page last week on a Bremont describing what makes them different and the comments were so full of hate for no reason. Someone just told you what makes them different and the only response is ...ug Bremont bad. They really do make some good watches and the video was worth watching.


----------



## DadofFour

Can you post the link, I would love to watch it. I really don’t understand why so many people slam these watches but bend over backwards praising other brands


----------



## AnonPi

DadofFour said:


> Can you post the link, I would love to watch it. I really don’t understand why so many people slam these watches but bend over backwards praising other brands


I think to a lot of people watches are like a religion, so anything that somehow doesn't follow your particular orthodoxy is anathema.


----------



## rguimaraes

AnonPi said:


> I think to a lot of people watches are like a religion, so anything that somehow doesn't follow your particular orthodoxy is anathema.


Mix hypocrisy and double standards, add a bit of snobbery, and here we are. I posted on this. Folks slam B for their marketing and then remain silent on other brands’ tacky marketing. Gaga and Tudor? Agree that this has become like religion but without any limits to the level of insulting remarks one can throw w impunity...


----------



## bounce

rguimaraes said:


> Mix hypocrisy and double standards, add a bit of snobbery, and here we are. I posted on this. Folks slam B for their marketing and then remain silent on other brands’ tacky marketing. Gaga and Tudor? Agree that this has become like religion but without any limits to the level of insulting remarks one can throw w impunity...


I really can't understand why people can't just live & let live, there are brands I prefer to others, but I don't hate any.

It wouldn't do for us to all like the same, but why slam people who see a different value in something else.

All I will say is if you have owned a Bremont you know what I am talking about & we can only try to inform those who have not, if they want to listen.


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DadofFour

Speedy B said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks really great, the one complaint I have on the S300 is the very poor lume on the indices, when I take a photo I see lume better than I can with the naked eye and it is still very poor, I know this is a desk diver so doesn’t really matter, but still would prefer a little more visibility


----------



## Speedy B

DadofFour said:


> That looks really great, the one complaint I have on the S300 is the very poor lume on the indices, when I take a photo I see lume better than I can with the naked eye and it is still very poor, I know this is a desk diver so doesn’t really matter, but still would prefer a little more visibility
> View attachment 16214249


Yeah. I’m not sure if the s301 had better lume than the s300. I will say it’s strong on my watch but it doesn’t last all night like my SO does 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce

I must say that is where the S500 comes into its own, the lume is amazing.


----------



## Atlwatchnerd

DadofFour said:


> Can you post the link, I would love to watch it. I really don’t understand why so many people slam these watches but bend over backwards praising other brands


----------



## DadofFour

I know it may be blasphemy to put a diver on leather, but I just got a new leather strap from Martu Straps and I love it. Great price, I can pick dimensions, and I barely notice watch is on. I have never owned other leather straps but I would buy one of these again.


----------



## bounce

DadofFour said:


> I know it may be blasphemy to put a diver on leather, but I just got a new leather strap from Martu Straps and I love it. Great price, I can pick dimensions, and I barely notice watch is on. I have never owned other leather straps but I would buy one of these again.
> View attachment 16218831
> View attachment 16218832


I can see no reason not swop the strap out for a leather one unless you are diving or swimming regularly.
I think it looks very good on you watch myself, enjoy.


----------



## Wools

Why are they hated?

I don't think they are. No one model or company is univerally liked at all, they all have their lovers and their detractors. For myself, I'm not keen on them as they have little history for me and I know they had some issues recently with in-house movments not really being in-house at all, despite being marketed as such.

Dont' worry whether your watch is liked or not. If you like it, that's all that matters. 😊


----------



## Emphasis

They've had their bumps in the road, but Bremont is still growing and I believe the future is bright for the company. A couple facts that attracted me to the brand are their unique build and attention to detail, how the direct owners have actually been involved in what they're selling (aviation/mechanical interest themed watches), and the ambassadors using their watches are some very interesting and resilient people. David Beckham, Lady Gaga, and Brad Pitt collecting brand checks for wearing watches really do nothing for me to be honest...

All in all, I think they are a unique company and I wish to see them continue to grow.


----------



## DadofFour

Wools said:


> Why are they hated?
> 
> I don't think they are. No one model or company is univerally liked at all, they all have their lovers and their detractors. For myself, I'm not keen on them as they have little history for me and I know they had some issues recently with in-house movments not really being in-house at all, despite being marketed as such.
> 
> Dont' worry whether your watch is liked or not. If you like it, that's all that matters. 😊


Yeah hate was a strong word, I agree to not buy watches that others like or dislike, I buy what I like. I just meant when I read sites like HODINKEE or Worn and Wound and they review Bremont watches, most of the comments trash the watches….”overpriced, terrible looking, trying to hard, gimmick, etc” and then comments for other watches get far less abuse. I just didn’t know if there was a major reason. I have read a little on the movement snafu, but that happened before I had gotten into this hobby.


----------



## G-F

Jhchr2 said:


> From my understanding Bremont was doing great, and then had a huge controversy over the release of the bwc/01 movement on whether they lied about the movement being "in-house."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Real Story Behind The Bremont Wright Flyer In-House Made BWC/01 "London" Watch Movement | aBlogtoWatch
> 
> 
> A few days ago, Bremont admittedly botched the launch of what is an exciting new product for them - the Wright Flyer. We spoke with Nick English, the founder of Bremont, to find out what went wrong...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ablogtowatch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I like their designs and wouldn't rule them out as a future purchase.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed! Bremont lied and got caught. They lost all credibility following the Wright BWC01 debacle. Too bad as the watch and link to the Wright brothers was cool. But I was on the fan forum and things got UGLY fast! They got caught red handed and even that article was a feeble attempt to save face. They knew exactly what in-house meant. They thought they’d get away with it. They lied and lied. Do you really think Nick and Giles English don’t know what in-house means? Come on!

Being caught lying not only made a lot of people lose their trust in Bremont, but I remember on the Bremont forum, people started to wonder if the old Bremont story regarding the emergency landing in the north of France was indeed true or just another lie to build up the brand « story ».

Also Bremont making Special Edition is cool and part of the brand DNA. But when a company makes so many special editions and limited editions and squadron editions and what not, at some point you just lose control of the brand. They maybe abuse the limited edition thing. Just a smidge.

Finally, the watches finish is not great for the price point. So lot of people see the brand as not exactly high quality when compared to similar brands. But they do have a few nice models and I think the design and overall finish is generally good. 

I personally was a big fan. I owned many Bremont. But even if they do have great customer service, you reach a point where sending the watch 3 times for the same problem is just too much. That plus the lies settled it for me.

I might buy another Bremont someday. I keep an eye on what they do. But I still feel betrayed after all these years. Taking you supporters for fools is never good. They really ****ed it up.


----------



## bounce

G-F said:


> Indeed! Bremont lied and got caught. They lost all credibility following the Wright BWC01 debacle. Too bad as the watch and link to the Wright brothers was cool. But I was on the fan forum and things got UGLY fast! They got caught red handed and even that article was a feeble attempt to save face. They knew exactly what in-house meant. They thought they’d get away with it. They lied and lied. Do you really think Nick and Giles English don’t know what in-house means? Come on!
> 
> Being caught lying not only made a lot of people lose their trust in Bremont, but I remember on the Bremont forum, people started to wonder if the old Bremont story regarding the emergency landing in the north of France was indeed true or just another lie to build up the brand « story ».
> 
> Also Bremont making Special Edition is cool and part of the brand DNA. But when a company makes so many special editions and limited editions and squadron editions and what not, at some point you just lose control of the brand. They maybe abuse the limited edition thing. Just a smidge.
> 
> Finally, the watches finish is not great for the price point. So lot of people see the brand as not exactly high quality when compared to similar brands. But they do have a few nice models and I think the design and overall finish is generally good.
> 
> I personally was a big fan. I owned many Bremont. But even if they do have great customer service, you reach a point where sending the watch 3 times for the same problem is just too much. That plus the lies settled it for me.
> 
> I might buy another Bremont someday. I keep an eye on what they do. But I still feel betrayed after all these years. Taking you supporters for fools is never good. They really ****ed it up.


As has been mentioned earlier in the post everyone is entitled to their own opinion & it should be respected by others.

Maybe as you have said one day you will forgive them & buy another Bremont, let's hope so.

I personally think a lot of watch manufacturers push the boundaries about their movements & how special or unique they are, I think it is called marketing.  

Have a great weekend.


----------



## DadofFour

G-F said:


> Indeed! Bremont lied and got caught. They lost all credibility following the Wright BWC01 debacle. Too bad as the watch and link to the Wright brothers was cool. But I was on the fan forum and things got UGLY fast! They got caught red handed and even that article was a feeble attempt to save face. They knew exactly what in-house meant. They thought they’d get away with it. They lied and lied. Do you really think Nick and Giles English don’t know what in-house means? Come on!
> 
> Being caught lying not only made a lot of people lose their trust in Bremont, but I remember on the Bremont forum, people started to wonder if the old Bremont story regarding the emergency landing in the north of France was indeed true or just another lie to build up the brand « story ».
> 
> Also Bremont making Special Edition is cool and part of the brand DNA. But when a company makes so many special editions and limited editions and squadron editions and what not, at some point you just lose control of the brand. They maybe abuse the limited edition thing. Just a smidge.
> 
> Finally, the watches finish is not great for the price point. So lot of people see the brand as not exactly high quality when compared to similar brands. But they do have a few nice models and I think the design and overall finish is generally good.
> 
> I personally was a big fan. I owned many Bremont. But even if they do have great customer service, you reach a point where sending the watch 3 times for the same problem is just too much. That plus the lies settled it for me.
> 
> I might buy another Bremont someday. I keep an eye on what they do. But I still feel betrayed after all these years. Taking you supporters for fools is never good. They really ****ed it up.


That’s a bummer that you had a lot of issues with your Bremont watches, I haven’t had any problems with mine so far. I definitely can understand the trust point and how that may have turned a lot of individuals off. That happened before I got into this hobby. The limited editions may not be for everyone, but doesn’t feel like a problem for me. I guess my original thought is regarding a particular line like the Supermarine 300 line. I feel it was getting trashed a lot in forums and when I compare to other watches by Tudor, Omega, Breitling, Seiko in the same price point there are things I like and dislike about all of them. None feel “perfect” and all feel slightly over priced, I was able to find my S300 from an AD new and at about 30percent off. That felt like a reasonable price for the watch. I love this white S300, it’s a strap monster, works well in a variety of settings, and if it makes me a little of a tool I don’t care, but after watching 14 Peaks and Nims Perja wearing it on his expeditions makes me like it a little more🤷‍♂️. I really only have two complaints on it, I wish the indices were applied instead of painted and that the lume was a little better. I may consider more Bremont in the future and there are some other brands I am interested in as well. It is definitely a fun hobby to get into, even if my wife thinks it is ridiculous😂


----------



## Simon

I enjoyed very much the Netflix docu of Nims climbing the 14 world's highest Peaks - extraordinary human feat that should have been more publicised. I was intrigued he wore the Bremont Supermarine. Good publicity for them but a genuine commendation for the brand as Nims is probably the world's greatest living mountaineer, and a former Gurkha & special forces SBS commando, who wants kit that will do the job. That he chose this particular watch is credit to it.

Personally, I have always though the Bremont's price point is pitched too high - and an eyebrow raised to the brands' stories. I think the whole wright/flight motif naff & military pitch overdone (edit: just been on web site, they claim to have supplied to over 400 military units - which is impressive) . I dont want a splinter from some old plane's dash board or rotor-blade in my watch. Without any historical connection to flight or military forces, their branding is stretching. Their pitch can feel inauthentic. They need a genuine USP - which aint easy if you are the new kid on the block - so instead of conjuring a sense of nostalgia for a history that's not yours, create something now, new, forward looking.

That said, I think they do make quality pieces, they have some original designs that I like (esp divers), and I take my hat off to them for getting in the arena and in a few short years being a real presence. They could really make a significant mark, be the first British watch manufacture since Smiths Cheltenham - but need to be careful with prices, gimmick & flannel.


----------



## G-F

bounce said:


> As has been mentioned earlier in the post everyone is entitled to their own opinion & it should be respected by others.
> 
> Maybe as you have said one day you will forgive them & buy another Bremont, let's hope so.
> 
> I personally think a lot of watch manufacturers push the boundaries about their movements & how special or unique they are, I think it is called marketing.
> 
> Have a great weekend.


I don’t know if you were around when the BWC01 thing happened, but if you weren’t, it was ugly. 

Back then Bremont would always hint of wanting to bring London made watches being a thing. They had just built their new headquarters, they were the new kids on the block, things looked great.

They then announced they finally made it! An in-house movement! A truly London Made watch! Well that was until someone (that has never been identified afaik) leaked all documents and photos. Tons of speculations, denials and what not. Then damage control. Giles claiming stuff and letters and interviews. It was ugly. Boards members sided on either camps. Many left. 

It was more than marketing. It was Bremont making it in the big leagues. It was coronation of British watch making. It was the young brand stepping on the toes of the old Swiss guard. But it was a lie or at best, a half-lie. Or a clever omission? I don’t know. However, they should have just told that they had partly made an in-house movement based on an existing movement from Swiss partner Lajoux. But it doesn’t sound as good as in-house movement. 

Back then Swatch group had won the rights to not sell movements and all manufacturers were rushing to make in-house because they didn’t know if they would be able to get movements from Swatch any longer. Having an in-house movement was a huge deal and still to this day, an accomplishment for any watch company.

I’m sure Bremont regrets claiming what they claimed and would likely play their hand differently had they known in advance. They maybe thought they’d get away with it and they likely would have if not for the whistle blower. The whistle blower was not identified as far as I know, but I suspect he was either a Bremont employee who disagreed with Bremont’s stance, or a supplier that decided to burst their bubble. What is really sad is, Bremont in-house modified Lajoux movement was enough an achievement in itself. They didn’t need to brag for more at that point, it was already a great milestone. 

I have not followed Bremont for a while, are they still talking about in-house movement? Did they use their BWC01 im other watches?


----------



## Xaltotun

Ayreonaut said:


> The title of the thread is overstated "Why Bremont Hate"
> 
> Not too many people actually_ hate_ Bremont. Many have read their marketing schtick in the past and found it to be silly, but perhaps no sillier than many other new brands that try to invent a heritage story.
> 
> But the thing that many people find _distasteful_, is that while they make very nicely designed watches, the MSRP seems _ridiculous_ to most of us. I personally am not offended, nor do I hate Bremont. I like their watches (on screen) ... but I've never bought one.
> 
> Is Bremont the _only_ brand that is overpriced? Not at all.


☝👏


----------



## Jetrider

BerutoSenpai said:


> Well there are a lot of haters for no reason. Bremont, Hublot, Franck Muller, U-Boat, etc. Just ignore them sheep. As long as you’re happy with the watch and think it’s worth it then it’s all that matters.


Wait, Cmon’ man…Hublot and Franck Muller are atrocious!! 😂 🤣🤦‍♂️


----------



## bounce

G-F said:


> I don’t know if you were around when the BWC01 thing happened, but if you weren’t, it was ugly.
> 
> Back then Bremont would always hint of wanting to bring London made watches being a thing. They had just built their new headquarters, they were the new kids on the block, things looked great.
> 
> They then announced they finally made it! An in-house movement! A truly London Made watch! Well that was until someone (that has never been identified afaik) leaked all documents and photos. Tons of speculations, denials and what not. Then damage control. Giles claiming stuff and letters and interviews. It was ugly. Boards members sided on either camps. Many left.
> 
> It was more than marketing. It was Bremont making it in the big leagues. It was coronation of British watch making. It was the young brand stepping on the toes of the old Swiss guard. But it was a lie or at best, a half-lie. Or a clever omission? I don’t know. However, they should have just told that they had partly made an in-house movement based on an existing movement from Swiss partner Lajoux. But it doesn’t sound as good as in-house movement.
> 
> Back then Swatch group had won the rights to not sell movements and all manufacturers were rushing to make in-house because they didn’t know if they would be able to get movements from Swatch any longer. Having an in-house movement was a huge deal and still to this day, an accomplishment for any watch company.
> 
> I’m sure Bremont regrets claiming what they claimed and would likely play their hand differently had they known in advance. They maybe thought they’d get away with it and they likely would have if not for the whistle blower. The whistle blower was not identified as far as I know, but I suspect he was either a Bremont employee who disagreed with Bremont’s stance, or a supplier that decided to burst their bubble. What is really sad is, Bremont in-house modified Lajoux movement was enough an achievement in itself. They didn’t need to brag for more at that point, it was already a great milestone.
> 
> I have not followed Bremont for a while, are they still talking about in-house movement? Did they use their BWC01 im other watches?


No, I must admit I was not a Bremont follower then I was a Rolex fanboy & lived & breathed Rolex.

Over the years I have opened my eyes & looked past the names, I now appreciate a lot of watches from different manufacturers.
I own Panerai, Bremont, Tudor, Omega, Christopher Ward, Seiko & a few other brands now, but I really like what Bremont are doing at the moment.

I have met Nick & Giles & they are both charming guys who have a real passion for what they are trying to achieve, Nick ever gave a few of us a guided tour around the wing showing us all the stages of manufacture of the new in house movement they are making & it is amazing, they have spent a lot of money on state of the art machinery.

As for false claims as I have said a lot of them do it including Panerai, but it hasn't stopped me buying & enjoy what they have to offer.
I have bought numerous cars over the years that have not lived up to their manufacturers claims.   

I wish Bremont well in the future & will continue to enjoy buying their watches as well there brands now that I have finally opened my eyes & moved away from the big R.


----------



## bounce

Simon said:


> Personally, I have always though the Bremont's price point is pitched too high - and an eyebrow raised to the brands' stories. I think the whole wright/flight motif naff & military pitch overdone (edit: just been on web site, they claim to have supplied to over 400 military units - which is impressive) . I dont want a splinter from some old plane's dash board or rotor-blade in my watch. Without any historical connection to flight or military forces, their branding is stretching. Their pitch can feel inauthentic. They need a genuine USP - which aint easy if you are the new kid on the block - so instead of conjuring a sense of nostalgia for a history that's not yours, create something now, new, forward looking.


They are approached to make special military editions by different regiments & I think it is a very good service they are providing & I know it is appreciated having spoken to a couple of recipients.


----------



## mui.richard

Simon said:


> Personally, I have always though the Bremont's price point is pitched too high


This.


----------



## bounce

mui.richard said:


> This.


Compared to what?


----------



## DadofFour

G-F said:


> I don’t know if you were around when the BWC01 thing happened, but if you weren’t, it was ugly.
> 
> Back then Bremont would always hint of wanting to bring London made watches being a thing. They had just built their new headquarters, they were the new kids on the block, things looked great.
> 
> They then announced they finally made it! An in-house movement! A truly London Made watch! Well that was until someone (that has never been identified afaik) leaked all documents and photos. Tons of speculations, denials and what not. Then damage control. Giles claiming stuff and letters and interviews. It was ugly. Boards members sided on either camps. Many left.
> 
> It was more than marketing. It was Bremont making it in the big leagues. It was coronation of British watch making. It was the young brand stepping on the toes of the old Swiss guard. But it was a lie or at best, a half-lie. Or a clever omission? I don’t know. However, they should have just told that they had partly made an in-house movement based on an existing movement from Swiss partner Lajoux. But it doesn’t sound as good as in-house movement.
> 
> Back then Swatch group had won the rights to not sell movements and all manufacturers were rushing to make in-house because they didn’t know if they would be able to get movements from Swatch any longer. Having an in-house movement was a huge deal and still to this day, an accomplishment for any watch company.
> 
> I’m sure Bremont regrets claiming what they claimed and would likely play their hand differently had they known in advance. They maybe thought they’d get away with it and they likely would have if not for the whistle blower. The whistle blower was not identified as far as I know, but I suspect he was either a Bremont employee who disagreed with Bremont’s stance, or a supplier that decided to burst their bubble. What is really sad is, Bremont in-house modified Lajoux movement was enough an achievement in itself. They didn’t need to brag for more at that point, it was already a great milestone.
> 
> I have not followed Bremont for a while, are they still talking about in-house movement? Did they use their BWC01 im other watches?


I can see how frustrating that would be. I am still new into this hobby. I started with a used AquaRacer which got the itch started. Then I bought a used Oris Heritage 65, and that just continued. The Bremont S300 was the most expensive item I had ever purchased other than a house or a car. When I was looking the S300 checked a lot of boxes for me, and after handling it, it feels like a very nice quality piece. The SE thing is a little of a frustration, especially after seeing the new S300 RFU. The applied indices should have been on the watch originally. I guess watches are like cellphones, they frequently will release slightly better models to entice you to purchase.


----------



## ugawino

I think they make some of the most beautiful watches out there today.

I don't care about their movements or lack of heritage.


----------



## Simon

bounce said:


> They are approached to make special military editions by different regiments & I think it is a very good service they are providing & I know it is appreciated having spoken to a couple of recipients.
> View attachment 16415922


Yeh, I didnt know this and rightly corrected/edited - clearly this is part of their USP


----------



## AnonPi

G-F said:


> I don’t know if you were around when the BWC01 thing happened, but if you weren’t, it was ugly.
> ...
> I have not followed Bremont for a while, are they still talking about in-house movement? Did they use their BWC01 im other watches?


Get over it dude, it's ancient history, and blown entirely out of proportion at the time.


----------



## G-F

AnonPi said:


> Get over it dude, it's ancient history, and blown entirely out of proportion at the time.


I was merely answering why people hate Bremont question from OP.
Many actual owners probably didn’t even know about this. I just happened to have been one of the early witnesses to the story and won’t say more. 🤐


----------



## AnonPi

G-F said:


> I was merely answering why people hate Bremont question from OP.


I don't think painting it in the most inflammatory terms possible really qualifies as "merely".


----------



## drmcmasters

bounce said:


> They are approached to make special military editions by different regiments & I think it is a very good service they are providing & I know it is appreciated having spoken to a couple of recipients.
> View attachment 16415922


As an owner of one of their Military Special Project watches that represents my service in the USAF, I am very appreciative of what Bremont is doing.









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## BerutoSenpai

Jetrider said:


> Wait, Cmon’ man…Hublot and Franck Muller are atrocious!! 😂 🤣🤦‍♂️


Some people like tonneau shaped watches, some like skeletonized movements. Your taste in watches is not the absolute rule my friend.


----------



## bounce

drmcmasters said:


> As an owner of one of their Military Special Project watches that represents my service in the USAF, I am very appreciative of what Bremont is doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Very nice s500 special projects, as I said I think it a great service that they offer & long may it continue. 
Great to see you on here, be nice to see a few more pics.


----------



## Jetrider

BerutoSenpai said:


> Some people like tonneau shaped watches, some like skeletonized movements. Your taste in watches is not the absolute rule my friend.


But…Hublot is horrible!


----------



## sweets

I have had my Bremont longer than most. It is Alt1-P blue, serial number under 150, and was sold 13 years and 2 days ago at Jura watches in Mayfair. Here it is.










Despite its age (and never having had it serviced) it is in near perfect condition, and keep excellent time.

I met the English brothers before they had sold a single watch, and I have kept tabs on the brand ever since.
Bremont hate pre-dates anything to do with the Wright Flyer, it was merely stoked by that mistake.
The hate is slowly diminishng, but is still present, and strangely it is most prevalent in the UK. Almost a case of "How dare they succeed"
Despite the fact that they are consistently bringing more of their manufacture into the UK, at massive cost.
I met Giles again recently, at the opening of a new Bremont boutique. He reckoned that with the new movements going into the Longitude watches, there are only about 9 or 10 companies that are producing a higher proportion of their watches inhouse.
I think they are doing great stuff, and want to add an S300 to the collection soon, so I am hoping for some different variations from the upcoming Townhouse event.


----------

